# Exciting new Colnago clothing range!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

There is a great new Colnago clothing range being launched shortly

Details http://www.lecol.net/

The company is owned by Yanto Barker who is a really nice guy and a professional road racing cyclist. 

Yanto is extremely passionate about Colnago and presently rides an EPS!

Enjoy his web site !


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I think its availabe from October


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Its nice looking, but what in the world is "Le Col?" I can do without that graphic.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Its the race team's name. I think the jerseys etc are quie attractive!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://yantobarker.blogspot.com/


----------

